# Devastated..



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

My darling little Coco died this morning after being hit by a car. I can't stop crying, it has completely broken my heart. She was only just over a year old, and has left behind her very confused brother, Milo.

I'm so shocked and devasted, and I don't want to let Milo outside anymore, as I'm petrified the same thing will happen to him, especially if he goes looking for Coco 

I'm struggling to cope and see what's best to do. Not sure how to get through this..


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Coco.


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, i don't blame you for worrying about letting Milo out


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Coco.

Poor Milo, must be wondering what's going on.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear such sad news about Coco. I think it is the worst thing that can happen to a cat owner. RIP Coco. ((XX))


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. Still struggling just as bad as day one, will this ever get easier?  home doesn't feel like home anymore and I'm just so broken


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

Aw. So sorry for you loss.I wonder if you might consider getting another pet, unless you are not able to. Might make Milo feel better.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I hope the good memories will be able to ease the pain a bit before too long.


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

squirrel605 said:


> Aw. So sorry for you loss.I wonder if you might consider getting another pet, unless you are not able to. Might make Milo feel better.


Thank you. We've been thinking about it, he's clearly lonely and crying all night. But is it too soon whilst he's still grieving for his sister..hard to know when the best time would be. Still so empty


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

So sorry for your loss of Coco, I lost my lovely Lucy a Persian 13 year old cat on 25th October whilst in recovery at the vets, very sudden and she was due to be collected by us when we got the call from the vets to say she had died. So I know shock only too well. A day has not gone by where I have not cried since losing her. The forum here has been amazing and I have been given loads of ideas to help. Every night I light a candle for Lucy and I am now at last starting to talk to her. We expected to collect Lucy that afternoon instead two weeks later we collected her wooden casket, now sat by the fire. I am told by everyone it will get better with time so lets hope that is true for both of us. I hope Milo is coping a little better since Monday and again sorry for your loss and R I P Coco and Lucy xx


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

Kc08 said:


> Thank you. We've been thinking about it, he's clearly lonely and crying all night. But is it too soon whilst he's still grieving for his sister..hard to know when the best time would be. Still so empty


So true. I know when I lost my dear Sable to bone cancer almost 10 years ago, I waited over a year before I got my current dog, who is very sweet


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss 

I lost Moka about two weeks ago and I cannot stop crying. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

sue m said:


> So sorry for your loss of Coco, I lost my lovely Lucy a Persian 13 year old cat on 25th October whilst in recovery at the vets, very sudden and she was due to be collected by us when we got the call from the vets to say she had died. So I know shock only too well. A day has not gone by where I have not cried since losing her. The forum here has been amazing and I have been given loads of ideas to help. Every night I light a candle for Lucy and I am now at last starting to talk to her. We expected to collect Lucy that afternoon instead two weeks later we collected her wooden casket, now sat by the fire. I am told by everyone it will get better with time so lets hope that is true for both of us. I hope Milo is coping a little better since Monday and again sorry for your loss and R I P Coco and Lucy xx


That sounds awful I'm so sorry, RIP Lucy  yes I'm finding this forum full of lovely people, with kind thoughts, it helps having somewhere else to turn to, to write things down. Fingers crossed it will get better for us in time xx


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

Britt said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> I lost Moka about two weeks ago and I cannot stop crying. I'm heartbroken.


So sorry for your loss too, Britt  RIP Moka. It's so awful isn't it, feel exactly the same. I don't know about you but I keep feeling guilty for doing normal things, for feeling happy for even a second, when my Coco can't be with me


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Kc08 said:


> So sorry for your loss too, Britt  RIP Moka. It's so awful isn't it, feel exactly the same. I don't know about you but I keep feeling guilty for doing normal things, for feeling happy for even a second, when my Coco can't be with me


That's a normal part of the grieving process. It's a terrible thing but will get easier with time xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Britt said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> I lost Moka about two weeks ago and I cannot stop crying. I'm heartbroken.


Hugs to you Britt xx


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

MilleD said:


> That's a normal part of the grieving process. It's a terrible thing but will get easier with time xx


I hope it does, I'm getting her ashes at some time this week and I'm dreading it, it's going to bring back the full devastation again. Milo is really struggling, he's not sleeping so nor am I  have ordered a Feliway diffuser to see if that helps xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Kc08 said:


> So sorry for your loss too, Britt  RIP Moka. It's so awful isn't it, feel exactly the same. I don't know about you but I keep feeling guilty for doing normal things, for feeling happy for even a second, when my Coco can't be with me


I feel guilty too because I had told him that I would always be there for him and that I would never let anyone hurt him and look at what happened: he was put to sleep


----------



## JerryRosie2014 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kc08 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts. Still struggling just as bad as day one, will this ever get easier?  home doesn't feel like home anymore and I'm just so broken


I'm so sorry to read this :-( I've just posted about losing my Jerry I know exactly how you're feeling and it's horrendous:-( :-( lots of love to you xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Hope you will find a way to keep the other one safe away from the cars. Hugs.


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

JerryRosie2014 said:


> I'm so sorry to read this :-( I've just posted about losing my Jerry I know exactly how you're feeling and it's horrendous:-( :-( lots of love to you xxxx


I have just read your post, I am so so sorry for your loss, that is awful  just don't blame yourself, it was a freak accident. I am slowly trying to convince myself this as well, that I couldn't have stopped it, as they were going outside like every other normal day..

Doesn't stop the heartbreak and broken feelings though  How's your other cat coping? Milo seems a bit better but still not right and looking around for our Coco 

Sending love and hugs your way xxx


----------



## JerryRosie2014 (Aug 31, 2016)

Britt said:


> I feel guilty too because I had told him that I would always be there for him and that I would never let anyone hurt him and look at what happened: he was put to sleep


I feel the same :-( I told Jerry nothing in this house would ever hurt him then he choked to death on his favourite food and I couldn't save him :-( I so hope you get some peace from the torment soon xxxx


Kc08 said:


> I have just read your post, I am so so sorry for your loss, that is awful  just don't blame yourself, it was a freak accident. I am slowly trying to convince myself this as well, that I couldn't have stopped it, as they were going outside like every other normal day..
> 
> Doesn't stop the heartbreak and broken feelings though  How's your other cat coping? Milo seems a bit better but still not right and looking around for our Coco
> 
> Sending love and hugs your way xxx


shes wandering around and keeps meowing  she's eating though and not showing signs of stress so just keeping an eye on her, so glad this site is here , many people
Don't understand the pain do they xxx


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

JerryRosie2014 said:


> I feel the same :-( I told Jerry nothing in this house would ever hurt him then he choked to death on his favourite food and I couldn't save him :-( I so hope you get some peace from the torment soon xxxx
> 
> shes wandering around and keeps meowing  she's eating though and not showing signs of stress so just keeping an eye on her, so glad this site is here , many people
> Don't understand the pain do they xxx


that's good, as long as she's eating. yeah me too, so many think 'oh it's just a cat/dog', they don't understand that they're family  coco was my little girl. she's on my mind all the time. so so sad still  xxx


----------



## JerryRosie2014 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kc08 said:


> that's good, as long as she's eating. yeah me too, so many think 'oh it's just a cat/dog', they don't understand that they're family  coco was my little girl. she's on my mind all the time. so so sad still  xxx


Me too say here crying and still can't eat I want him back so much I feel like I've lost a child , I don't care if people think I'm wierd anymore he was my baby and my constant companion I'm watching videos of him which is making me worse, I wasn't this bad when I lost my dad at 11, that sounds awful xxx


----------



## Kc08 (Nov 14, 2016)

JerryRosie2014 said:


> Me too say here crying and still can't eat I want him back so much I feel like I've lost a child , I don't care if people think I'm wierd anymore he was my baby and my constant companion I'm watching videos of him which is making me worse, I wasn't this bad when I lost my dad at 11, that sounds awful xxx


The same with me 

I picked up her ashes yesterday, it's set me right back to the day she left me, inconsolable. Milo had a bad night, up crying, and has gone off his food this morning xxx


----------

